# Changing name after marriage



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just curious how different people handle the situation of changing their surname after getting married while still in the process of visa applications?
I know that changing your name in Australia is officially done by custom and not law, but does this confuse any part of the visa application process?

My wife came here on a subclass 300 PMV, we got married 2 weeks ago and are almost ready to submit the 820/801. To keep things as simple as possible, she's using her maiden name on every single piece of paperwork. In fact the only place she's changed her surname so far is on Facebook!

She eventually wants to use my surname and will get an Australian drivers license showing it, have our bank accounts updated etc etc, however at what point is the smartest time to do this?
Will it upset Immigration if she changes her surname after she's applied for the 820/801 and then when the time comes to begin 2nd stage processing all of a sudden her name on bank statements and other places has changed?

Is it best to just wait until she is granted PR, then change everything in one foul swoop, including notifying Immigration? She'd rather not have to wait 2 years though... 

Interested to hear what others have done. Cheers


----------



## Princessmarz (May 21, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just curious how different people handle the situation of changing their surname after getting married while still in the process of visa applications?
> I know that changing your name in Australia is officially done by custom and not law, but does this confuse any part of the visa application process?
> ...


Hi, best to use her maiden name when she apply for permanent spouse visa as the forms you going to use are the same. It would be easier as the maiden name is the one needed in the form, also there is a question in the form I guess its on page 1, the name she should use must be the one stated on her passport. There is also a q that ask about her change of her name, then she can fill that out and write her married name.

She can apply in any company or establishments using her married name, as I believe they acknowledge married contract when presented by married women who wanted to use their husbands family name. If she wants to use her married name on applying for the visa, then she would need her passport changed. Hope that helps.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Australia Forum Android App


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I changed my surname before I applied the visa. I had enough time to get a new passport, and driver license with my new surname on it. I applied the visa using my new surname but all other evidences including aus police check and medical got my madian name on it. I think as far as you keep immi informed of the name change, its up to you when you wanna change it. 

If you apply with your madian name and decide to change your name after, you can always send them the new documents ie passport, driver lisence and other important ID (certified copy) to your processing centre or your CO if you are allocated one by then. Sometimes little things like this help your case, you have more interaction with your CO, showing them you are doing the right thing. Its just my opinion.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

ccpro said:


> I changed my surname before I applied the visa. I had enough time to get a new passport, and driver license with my new surname on it. I applied the visa using my new surname but all other evidences including aus police check and medical got my madian name on it. I think as far as you keep immi informed of the name change, its up to you when you wanna change it.
> 
> If you apply with your madian name and decide to change your name after, you can always send them the new documents ie passport, driver lisence and other important ID (certified copy) to your processing centre or your CO if you are allocated one by then. Sometimes little things like this help your case, you have more interaction with your CO, showing them you are doing the right thing. Its just my opinion.


Awesome, thanks for the information. My wife can take both of our passports to the Indonesian consulate here in Perth along with our marriage certificate and they will issue her some paperwork that she can take back to Indonesia to update her ID card, drivers license etc... They can't do any of that here but they can issue her a new passport in Perth which is good.

We'll send off the visa application and then she can get the paperwork & new passport organised and notify immigration while waiting for the 820.


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just curious how different people handle the situation of changing their surname after getting married while still in the process of visa applications?
> I know that changing your name in Australia is officially done by custom and not law, but does this confuse any part of the visa application process?
> ...


Hi,she can use your surname just show only your marriage licence, I've arrived in down under using my single name in my passport under subclass 309.We applied joint account in anz before when I was single then the first thing I've did when I arrived is went to anz and asked them if its ok to use my husband surname and the girl said yes I can she just asked my marriage certificate then after 5 working days i received my new keycard embossed my husband surname on it. About driving licence I just show again our marriage certificate then when I received my drivers licence this march its showed my marriage surname.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

BonezAU said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just curious how different people handle the situation of changing their surname after getting married while still in the process of visa applications?


That's a very good question BonezAU.

We've discussed this and chosen that my fiance will take my family name.

As for the residency application, it seems the obvious thing to do, while most of the original documentation is in her name, to apply using her current surname.

For bank accounts and joint name accounts, we'll use her new married name, as proof that we intend to live in a long term, loving relationship.
The marriage certificate will show this too.
DIAC see this all the time and it should present no problem.


----------



## jamesbrock (Jan 11, 2013)

My wife & I got married at her local amphur (council office) and immediately after officially changed her surname and received a new ID card. As we weren't planning to migrate to Australia ever, we didn't bother with getting a new passport at that stage.

Once we got to Australia (on a tourist visa) and decided to migrate, we quickly realised that it's just easier to use the name on her passport, as that's what DIAC have. Medicare, ATO, banks, health insurance, VicRoads have all asked to see her passport (or used it as ID verification) and would not use a different surname even though we have an official translation of her official change or surname registration. 

Once her application is processed we'll head back to Thailand and get her a new passport and then go through the process of changing everything back here. I feel it's just easier that way.


----------



## ephrod (Jun 4, 2013)

My passport is still my maiden name, so base on the answers above, I could still use it on filling out the sponsor details. However, some of my document such as Police checks and Drivers license were already change to my married name. While other ID's such as medicare, passport etc. are still in my maiden name.

Hope it wont cause too much delay on the processing.


----------

